# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Best Hot Sauce Out There?

## Zack

I'm a fan of spicy food, but not just the powerful "heat" of some of the hot sauces I've tried lately.  Texas Pete and Tobasco are probably the best I've had in a while since they add flavor, not just heat, but I'd like to try some of the more "specialty" sauces out there.  What do you like?  Do you know of any small businesses putting out good stuff?  I'm curious to find out!  Thanks.

----------


## Old GI

My favorite for a lot of years is Trappey's Red Devil because I'm partial to cayenne.

----------


## Zack

> My favorite for a lot of years is Trappey's Red Devil because I'm partial to cayenne.


I like Cayenne too.  Maybe I'll check Trappey's out.  Thanks.

----------


## Rick

Wow. That's like asking what's the best survival knife. I'm partial to Tobasco.

----------


## hunter63

I'm a Tobasco guy, but like Texas Pete's on chips, ...and I think it's Frank's Louisiana Hot Sauce...Haven't had any for a while, but good of pork rinds.

Then there is my "I dare ya"...go to.
" Spank my Azz and call me Sally"

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Zack

> I'm a Tobasco guy, but like Texas Pete's on chips, ...and I think it's Frank's Louisiana Hot Sauce...Haven't had any for a while, but good of pork rinds.
> 
> Then there is my "I dare ya"...go to.
> " Spank my Azz and call me Sally"
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I'll look for the "I dare ya" stuff.  A local butcher shop/barbecue joint has "Katana Sauce" which is supposed to be real hot.  Never tried it though.

----------


## natertot

When it comes to hot sauce, for me it is not just about heat. I like heat and flavor together. One of my favorites in this regard is Texas Pete Chipotle Hot Sauce. Great flavor with a bit of bite. I also like regular Texas Pete and Frank's Red Hot. I find Tobasco to be very lacking in flavor so I do not care for it.

Just my preferences.

----------


## Sarge47

First just let me say that I do not put any type of spicy hot food in my mouth knowingly.  I have a very sensitive & subtle palate and my taste buds are different than most folks which is why I'm considered a good cook.  I used to cook for a Holiday Inn, not the one Bear Grylls stayed at as we had working bathrooms, but worked there just the same.  One of the pranks we kitchen personal liked to play on each other was to spike somebody's Coke or other food with Tabasco sauce and watch the horrified expression on their face when they unknowingly put it in ther mouth.

Second, I have family members, including my son, who loves the hot stuff.  My kid brother likes sticking Jalapenos in just about everything and also loves really hot sauce.  I have heard that there is some homemade stuff using "ghost pepper," which I understand is to be the hottest pepper on the planet.  You should not even touch it with your bare hands.  If you want the hot stuff that might be your ticket.... :Flare: ... :Scared:

----------


## Lamewolf

I just don't get it ?  Spicy and my gut and my taste buds do not get along good at all !  I've seen a lot of folks "CLAIM" they like the hot stuff, but then when they eat it they say its too hot and complain about it.  No, I just don't get it ?

----------


## hunter63

> I just don't get it ?  Spicy and my gut and my taste buds do not get along good at all !  I've seen a lot of folks "CLAIM" they like the hot stuff, but then when they eat it they say its too hot and complain about it.  No, I just don't get it ?


It's a guy thing......kinda like a whizzing contest....that's why I call some of the real hot stuff ...."I dare ya stuff".

----------


## Rick

Actually, there is a valid reason for it. Your brain thinks your mouth is on fire and it causes both endorphins and dopamine to be released. The endorphins relieve pain and the dopamine gives you a sense of euphoria. And if getting high on pain isn't enough reason to set your tonsils ablaze there is now evidence that spicy food can make you live longer or not die sooner, whichever. 

http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/05/health...s-a-new-study/

----------


## TXyakr

I just fill up my pockets with those little packets of Tabasco sauce at the local Chic-fil-a when I am picking up sandwiches for my daughters between gripping at the kids behind the counter about why the drive thru is getting their orders so much faster. Then I ask if they need any help lopping off the chickens heads and plucking the feathers and tell them all the ways I did it when I was a kid. Unfortunately this does to seem to "light a fire" under them, but when my daughters hear about it at school they get "fired up" mad at me (allegedly the guys working there were "cute" and popular). These packets of Tabasco can heat up boring old Pace Picante Sauce or other things but they go bad very fast so best to get some a few weeks before your camping trip if the local fast food place has not banned you for running off all their squeamish customers or whatever. I have been working very hard at getting banned so my daughters will have no excuses not to go get their own food. It needs a LOT of Tabasco BTW! If you want to see a LOT of soccer moms and teenage girls go to a Chic-fil-a.

----------


## Rick

Oh, man, I just had this vision of you walking into a post or something and crushing those packets. Talk about a rain dance!

----------


## Zack

> First just let me say that I do not put any type of spicy hot food in my mouth knowingly.  I have a very sensitive & subtle palate and my taste buds are different than most folks which is why I'm considered a good cook.  I used to cook for a Holiday Inn, not the one Bear Grylls stayed at as we had working bathrooms, but worked there just the same.  One of the pranks we kitchen personal liked to play on each other was to spike somebody's Coke or other food with Tabasco sauce and watch the horrified expression on their face when they unknowingly put it in ther mouth.
> 
> Second, I have family members, including my son, who loves the hot stuff.  My kid brother likes sticking Jalapenos in just about everything and also loves really hot sauce.  I have heard that there is some homemade stuff using "ghost pepper," which I understand is to be the hottest pepper on the planet.  You should not even touch it with your bare hands.  If you want the hot stuff that might be your ticket.......


They had a "Modern Marvels" episode on the History Channel not long ago about hot peppers.  They had a few people try some of the Ghost Pepper sauce.  The company claimed it to be the "hottest hot sauce in the world".  Whether it is or not, I don't know, but it get a few pretty good reactions from the taste-test participants.  I don't think I'd like it.  Thanks for the suggestion though.

----------


## Zack

> When it comes to hot sauce, for me it is not just about heat. I like heat and flavor together. One of my favorites in this regard is Texas Pete Chipotle Hot Sauce. Great flavor with a bit of bite. I also like regular Texas Pete and Frank's Red Hot. I find Tobasco to be very lacking in flavor so I do not care for it.
> 
> Just my preferences.


Texas Pete and Tobasco are some of the better brands I've tried in the past few years.  I tried Frank's Red Hot at a relative's house and I didn't like it too much.

----------


## RangerXanatos

The last I knew of, the carolina reaper is the hottest pepper. I've looked into trying to get a couple to try but its always the seeds they are selling and I don't want to grow them.

----------


## DSJohnson

Don't waste your time on "Dave's Insane Sauce"  It is too d@#m hot for human consumption.

https://www.google.com/shopping/prod...ENGPyATtg7TQAw

----------


## crashdive123

The "best" is subjective.  I like a variety of hot sauces from time to time.  For a great flavor with a little that goes a long way, I like Sirracha Sauce.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Wonder who judges them?......Does the palate get "burned" out?...or is it just a bunch of guys sitting around trying it and hollering "MoFo.... that's freaking hot!!!!"

Don't let the stuff touch your lips....just inside you mouth......same with peppers.....then you have a chance.

----------


## RangerXanatos

> Don't waste your time on "Dave's Insane Sauce"  It is too d@#m hot for human consumption.
> 
> https://www.google.com/shopping/prod...ENGPyATtg7TQAw


I would actually consider trying that sauce. I would like to see some in stores though.

----------


## DSJohnson

https://store.davesgourmet.com/

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

You see it in "gourmet" cooking stores and novelty stores around.  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dave%27s_Gourmet

A friend who is always teasing me that my chili receipt lacks enough "bite" gave me a small bottle of it like 10 years ago.  Just the "regular" Insanity Sauce not the Ultimate Insanity Sauce.  I still have all but about 4 drops of it that I "accidentally" spilled into his Redman chewing tobacco one evening while we were sitting around a camp fire. He still gets mad when folks bring that up.  Says I ruined a brand new sack of chewing tobacco.

----------


## Batch

My hot sauce is Dave's Insanity Ghost Pepper. My wife buys it at Walmart.

It is very hot to most people. Too hot for most.

Enjoying hot stuff is not as complicated or manly as folks make out. I started out with Tabasco sauce as a kid. And over the years have gotten used to hotter sauces. Then when you go back to the less heated sauces and you are looking for some heat. You will be disappointed. 

Hot sauce choices are like chicken wing sauces. Most folks call chicken wings around here hot wings. You can order any flavor you want from just butter to teriyaki, to mango what ever. Nobody who orders hot, xtra-hot or even atomic nuclear death sauce is going to call you a name because you wanted that flavor. But, people that don't enjoy hot stuff love to say that we are just showing off and that we can't really like it. LOL

Heat to me is like your chocolate. I'll never say your just showing off because you can eat much sweeter stuff than me. Just different tastes for different folks.

----------


## Winter

I like "Frank's Red Hot" for hot wings and things that are fatty and need the high vinegar content.

My favorite all purpose hot sauces are "Louisiana" and "Chrystal's".

I like the high vinegar content sauces.

----------


## pete lynch

Have you heard of the local spot at 5 points?
Been around the beach area for a while:
Peppers

----------


## Zack

> Have you heard of the local spot at 5 points?
> Been around the beach area for a while:
> Peppers


Thanks for the link.  I'll check them out for sure.

----------


## natertot

Looking around at hot sauces, I came across this link. Has all kinds of information regarding heat measuring, types of peppers, and sauces from around the world. Thought it would serve some use within this thread. Enjoy!

http://www.hotsauce.com/Scoville-Hot...Scale-s/78.htm

----------


## Zack

> Looking around at hot sauces, I came across this link. Has all kinds of information regarding heat measuring, types of peppers, and sauces from around the world. Thought it would serve some use within this thread. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.hotsauce.com/Scoville-Hot...Scale-s/78.htm


Nice find!  Looks like the 30,000-100,000 SHU (between cayenne and habanero peppers) is the place for me!

----------


## crashdive123

If you do an internet search for best hot sauce you get a bazillion returns......none of which are the same.  I guess it truly is like the best survival knife.

----------


## Rick

...and you thought I was just another pretty face.

----------


## crashdive123

Hmmmmmmm.  Hadn't thought about that one.

----------

